# Kenpo/Karate being sold as Shaolin Kung Fu/ Temple Kung Fu Exposed



## Skarbromantis (Aug 27, 2002)

Please support, exposed at  http://templefraud.50megs.com 

Skard1


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

This was discussed in more detail here.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 3, 2003)

You could go to www.bulshido.us they talk about mcdojo's like temple kung fu all of the time.


----------

